# Where to find Waste Tank Parts?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

The Adria Twin has a totally useless waste tank with a flexible hose with turns the the tank open - like this:

http://bp2.blogger.com/_B9gYm1Ue6ho/SIwph3DBILI/AAAAAAAAejY/az2ye4cuIK4/s1600-h/IMG_3714.jpg

I'd like to replace it with a handle, although even more I'd like to extend the nozzle out further and put a handle on it.

Any idea where to locate such a part?

http://bp2.blogger.com/_B9gYm1Ue6ho/SIwpiKBwF9I/AAAAAAAAejo/P-jBaZcQ6yM/s1600-h/IMG_3723.jpg


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*parts*

try Cak Tanks

TM


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Addie said:


> The Adria Twin has a totally useless waste tank with a flexible hose with turns the the tank open - like this:
> 
> http://bp2.blogger.com/_B9gYm1Ue6ho/SIwph3DBILI/AAAAAAAAejY/az2ye4cuIK4/s1600-h/IMG_3714.jpg
> 
> ...


http://www.autotrail-online.co.uk/index.php/specialoffers/waste-water-drain-system-533-0645.html


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Checkout their catalogue, they are the water/waste tank specialists...

>CAK Tanks Catalogue<

Pete


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

rayc said:


> http://www.autotrail-online.co.uk/index.php/specialoffers/waste-water-drain-system-533-0645.html


£40!!! I'd rather re-circulate it into the drinking water tank :lol:

Have e-mailed Cak Tanks, cheers


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The 40mm tap on page 21 last year was about £15 plus VAT if that helps


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

CAK tanks are unable to help me with the parts, any other suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Addie,

I have an Adria Compact and had a similar problem. I unscrewed the fitting from the tank and took it to "The Pipe Centre" part of Wolseley uk and got exactly the tap and 90 degree you are looking for. I was also able to get rigid pipes and glue to extend it to skirt of van. Also 6 ft flexible to fit outlet for difficult dumps. Total cost Aug 09 was £27.22p. The staff were extremely helpful even finding short lengths of scrap pipe for me.

Find valve under "PVC Ball Valve" on www.astore.uk.com where I think they listed stockists.

Kenp


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Look at the existing part they often have a manufactures name embossed on them, then do your search,if not then try aquarium/pond suppliers, plumbers and builders merchants.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Addie said:


> CAK tanks are unable to help me with the parts, any other suggestions gratefully received.


Addie you might need to remove the fitting and have a measure cak will not know what is fitted but have a look at there website i would be very surprised if they havnt got any thing to sort you out or try pipe centre but you will have to take the existing valve with you so they can match the thread up.
Kev


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

Our Twin has the same problem with the flex cable falling off the spigot on the blade valve.

I have tried fixing the cable with wire strapping to hold it in place but it needs something more rigid so back to the drawingboard  

The Adria elbow from memory is 40mm ID so I used plastic domestic kitchen waste pipe push fit fittings and pipe to extend it about 9 inches rearward then another elbow followed by a reducer to a smaller diameter fitting into which I can push on a long hose if the waste drain isn't accessible.

Sounds complicated but I will hopefully get a photo uploaded in a day or so.

The fittings only cost a few pounds 

Steve


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

The part shown in your picture is available from CAK Tanks but it is part of their 'Ultradrain Kit' page 19 of thier downloadable catalogue. You have to buy the whole kit cost £47 plus p&p. The handle is detachable from the rod and fits onto the drain valve. I fitted the whole thing last year as an upgrade, empties the tank in seconds

Regards


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Addie I have just had a another look at the pictures, will the handle disconect from the flexi rod and fit on to the drain valve. looks very simalar to the the one I fitted to my van.

Regards


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Addie,

here's the photo

The final white swivel elbow can be pulled out and replaced by a flexible extension hose. It's held in place with a cable tie or two. It makes it a bit slower to drain than the full bore pipe.

Haven't resolved the handle problem yet


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Unfortunately CAK tanks were unable to supply the parts required.

Looks like some 40mm pipe in conjunction with a PVC Ball Valve will do the trick, will have a look tomorrow and report back once I've managed a solution!


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Addie said:


> Unfortunately CAK tanks were unable to supply the parts required.
> 
> Looks like some 40mm pipe in conjunction with a PVC Ball Valve will do the trick, will have a look tomorrow and report back once I've managed a solution!


Addie try pipe centre they are part of the wolsley group they sell alsorts of pipe and ball valves if they cant help no one can.Im surprised at cak they normally have everything for water.


----------

